# yellow stuff in cherry shrimp



## sfd101

alot of my cherry shrimps have yellow stuff in the back of the shirmp, right above its guts. One of them is green! Just want to know what they are.


----------



## dimsum_424

thats normal...if your females are having that yellowish-goldish spots...that means their eggs are developing....its a good sign...if your lucky u should have some babies coming along...


----------



## IndianaSam

sfd101 said:


> alot of my cherry shrimps have yellow stuff in the back of the shirmp, right above its guts. One of them is green! Just want to know what they are.


They are known as "saddles" and are the shimp eggs before they are fertilized. Hopefully you have a male in with the females, after the females' next molt they will be fertilized.

Then, baby shrimp!


----------



## John N.

Hehe, yup the good old ovaries and "saddles". Like everyone said, in about 2 weeks time you'll see the ovaries drop into yellow eggs that's held underneath the shrimp. Most often they are yellow but ocassional a green saddle and green eggs will occur. I'm not sure why actually, but they both produce red shrimp in the end (4 weeks after the saddle froms the eggs).

-John N.


----------



## BSS

Good question...and even better answers! I've got multiple females sporting that look right now. WAHOOOO!


----------



## magb321

In my experience eggs are first yellow and after a week or so they turn green... Congrats on your future baby rcs!


----------



## sfd101

hm....so it turns out that about 16 of my 20 are female....


----------



## erijnal

Males look distinctly different from females. The red coloring on them is not as pronounced, and shows up more as red lining throughout the body. They are also sleeker and I've also read that something with their swimmerets is different from the females.

Just because a shrimp doesn't have a saddle doesn't mean it's a male though. It could be a female that is not sexually mature. If you bought it from an LFS, then most likely all your shrimp will be females since females have a more brilliant red coloring, and also that prevents you from starting your own breeding colony, which means more potential bucks for those commercially breeding the shrimp.

Here's a link to what a male cherry red looks like. http://www.petshrimp.com/images/maleredcherryshrimp.jpg

Anyway, hopefully you've got some males in there to help with the procreation. Shrimplets are always a joy to find in a tank.


----------



## Neon Shrimp

sfd101, 4 to 1 female to male ratio is pretty good for breeding. Keep us updated


----------

